# Holes in yard under tree - what is it?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I noticed today a series of holes in the ground under our maple tree. There are 5-8 of them spaced between 20-30 inches apart, they are quite round, and just a little too small to put my thumb into. There doesn't appear to be any 'hill' around the holes. It just looks like someone poked a few holes in the ground....

I'm zone 7a. We've had a lot of rain recently. These holes appeared in the last 24 hours. I sat and watched them for 15-20 minutes today and didn't see any traffic.

Any thoughts about what/who I would find down these holes?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, the Keebler elves haven't been seen lately. Seems a bit small for them though. 


is it cicada season in your area?

probably not snakes. I don't think they typically use multiple exits to their dens...I don't think anyway.

do you have any large beetles in your area? Did you have grubs last year?


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Leah...don't stick yer thumb in there...even if it fits! Kidding...Nap's prolly got it. Cicadas leave pretty round holes.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Cicadas, hmmmm? Definitely possible, I know there are types that hatch out every year and we certainly have had them in years past. I'll keep an ear out for them - it's easiest way to spot them. Hadn't thought of them, since it seems early.

My lab-mix adores chasing them (bugs in general, really). But cicadas either feel too weird or taste terrible.... cause when he catches them the makes the funniest faces.

I have found some teeny tiny green hats in the yard... and the dogs smell of nutter-butters.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup. spounds like Nap nailed it... again. We hear them every so many years, but about 10 years ago we were sitting on our front porch one afternoon, probably having a gin and tonic, and actually watched them dig a hole. We were about 20-30' away, but could see this little pile of sand growing, so we moved closer, and I swear that, pound for pound, those little buggers might put a woodchuck to shame.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> I have found some teeny tiny green hats in the yard... and the dogs smell of nutter-butters.


DIY Newsline:

dateline: Maryland


It was announced today that Earnie Keebler of Keebler Cookie fame has died. Keebler, who had originated using elfin magic to control his employees in what has been called by many, a sweatshop, where they worked 'round the clock for absolutely no pay. The elfin magic allowed Keebler to effectively control his employees as slave labor. CEO's of major corporations worldwide have attempted to purchase the rights to elfin magic for years. It is believed that the Wal Mart company is the only company other than Keebler that has been able to effectively utilize elfin magic as an employee control measure.

It is believed he died during an uprising in the Keebler kitchen and was killed by his employees who apparently intended to feed his remains to a local dog in an effort to conceal the murder. Apparently several of the accomplices were also consumed by the dog who apparently caught them by surprise when they were placing the body of Keebler in an area the dog was known to frequent. The only evidence that remained of the entire crime was 6 small green hats that were known to be worn by the elves while being forced to make advertising commercials for Keebler. 

Had it not been for the fact that the Pillsbury Dough Boy, Poppin' Fresh became suspicious when he was contacted by a representative of the Keebler Cookie Company to attempt to contract Pillsbury to produce cookies under the Keebler name, this may have remained an unsolved murder. After being contacted by a rep from the Keebler company, Poppin' attempted to contact Ernie Keebler personally and was faced with resistance to allow any contact. Poppin', becoming suspicious as he had heard rumor many times in the past of the possibility of a revolt, subsequently contacted the police who, after an in depth investigation discovered the truth of the crime.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

DexterII said:


> Yup. spounds like Nap nailed it... again. We hear them every so many years, but about 10 years ago we were sitting on our front porch one afternoon, probably having a gin and tonic, and actually watched them dig a hole. We were about 20-30' away, but could see this little pile of sand growing, so we moved closer, and I swear that, pound for pound, those little buggers might put a woodchuck to shame.


MMMMM. Gin & Tonic.......

OK, stupid question. Was it going in or coming out?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

nap said:


> DIY Newsline:
> 
> dateline: Maryland
> 
> ...



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

I especially liked the part about WalMart. 

My dogs continue to deny any involvement.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> OK, stupid question. Was it going in or coming out?


This 10 lb. house fly (that's what they look like to me anyway), would crawl into the hole, then some dirt would start pushing out of the hole, then some more dirt, until we could finally see the back of it, then more dirt would come out, finally it would back all of the way out, pull more dirt out of the hole, and then crawl head first back into the hole and start the process over again. I can't remember exactly, but probably had something more pressing to do than sit there watching that all afternoon, so I don't know how often, or if, this one got any relief so that it could go on break, but we did watch it long enough to know that they do indeed move a lot of dirt.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> MMMMM. Gin & Tonic.......
> 
> OK, stupid question. Was it going in or coming out?


in the spring, coming out. They burrow as a larvae and emerge as adults and the cycle of life continues with a sex orgy, laying of eggs, hatchings, burrowing, and on and on.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You may look around on the trees and see the empty shell that they shed.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I thought it was too early for cicadas, and I was sort of right..... My holes are definitely the early risers of Brood 19, AKA the *Great Southern Brood*, of periodic Cicadas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brood_XIX

These guys have been in the ground 13 years! Break out the ear plugs - cause it's going to be a NOISY summer.

13 years ago: I graduated from college and got married!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

So the parents of this new brood could have possibly ruined your outdoor wedding with their sound?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

PAbugman said:


> So the parents of this new brood could have possibly ruined your outdoor wedding with their sound?


:laughing::laughing: Entirely possible. We had an outdoor wedding on the Potomac River on one of George Washington's estates - the Masons own it now, and rent it out pretty cheaply. But I can't say I remember any cicadas.

When we were children we would collect the husks - exo-skeleton (?) - and put them in our sister's hair. :laughing:


----------

